# Men who  criticize women...



## ekrem (Jul 16, 2011)

... risk being lynched by society and risk being thrown into same pot, which contains all evil in this world. Then there comes the mocking from pseudo-psychologists who attest you being not normal.
What is normal?

I bet, that also in your environment is at least one child, that is not genetically from the family father. There are some estimates regarding this issue. In Germany those estimates are every 10th child. And you can't even do a genetic test without the consent of the "mother" if the child is less then 18 years old.
Kuckuckskinder: Wenn der Schwindel auffliegt - Stern TV | STERN.DE
Money does not stink!

I don't have any aversion against women, but there's a Greek proverb: "The way you sleep, is the way you made your bed." And when I look around, I have the impression, that it is more and more the women side who is sleeping better in that bed at the cost of the men. Then there are several other issues like divorce and access to the children where the full evil of some women come to display.

If you simply want to be a man and want a role model resembling more traditional style, where society shapes the female psychology to commit to her husband, then you land in that mentioned pot as being a Sexist, Islamist or whatever.
But, that was not always the case.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 16, 2011)

You pissed because some woman's got your dick in her purse or something?


----------



## ekrem (Jul 16, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> You pissed because some woman's got your dick in her purse or something?



I'm a man and I won't settle for less then a woman who knows her biological place in the relationship between Man and Woman, and who is committed to this principle.
The woman is the companion to this earth's greatest Creation.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 16, 2011)

ekrem said:


> I'm a man and I won't settle for less then a woman who knows her biological place in the relationship between Man and Woman.
> The woman is the companion to this earth's greatest Creation.



I bet you get a lot of laughs when you trot out that tired old canard.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 16, 2011)

misogynist?


----------



## ekrem (Jul 16, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> misogynist?



Naturalist.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 16, 2011)

Translation of the OP:  "ZOMG, I can't be a real man because the damn women won't submit!!!!"


----------



## ekrem (Jul 16, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> Translation of the OP:  "ZOMG, I can't be a real man because the damn women won't submit!!!!"



You confirm my argument.
From which University you've got your psychology education?


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 16, 2011)

ekrem said:


> You confirm my argument.
> From which University you've got your psychology education?



Are you looking for counseling to help you through your grief about uppity women who expect to be treated like equals?


----------



## ekrem (Jul 16, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> Are you looking for counseling to help you through your grief about uppity women who expect to be treated like equals?



No. 
I don't need any advise. 
I come from the lands (Anatolia) where they worshiped the God of the permanently erect penis (Priapos).
I simply told the community my views on some aspects about gender issues, and that I don't really agree with some of those.


Statue from Ephesus Museum:
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/4589/ephesusmuseiumturkeypri.jpg


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 16, 2011)

ekrem said:


> I don't need any advise.
> I come from the lands (Anatolia) where they worshiped the God of the permanently erect penis (Priapos).
> I simply told the community my views on some aspects about gender issues, and that I don't really agree with some of those.
> 
> ...



You worship the cock?  Shockers.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 16, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> You worship the cock?  Shockers.



Have I landed as a pervert in that mentioned pot?
I don't worship "cocks". But I know that "God" built me with one and that it is the primal reason why I am even on this earth.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 16, 2011)

ekrem said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > You pissed because some woman's got your dick in her purse or something?
> ...


Sounds like you each take turns bending over.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 16, 2011)

Ekrem is a Moremoan?


----------



## syrenn (Jul 16, 2011)

ekrem said:


> ... risk being lynched by society and risk being thrown into same pot, which contains all evil in this world. Then there comes the mocking from pseudo-psychologists who attest you being not normal.
> What is normal?
> 
> I bet, that also in your environment is at least one child, that is not genetically from the family father. There are some estimates regarding this issue. In Germany those estimates are every 10th child. And you can't even do a genetic test without the consent of the "mother" if the child is less then 18 years old.
> ...





You mean you are scared to death of women. A true muslim


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 16, 2011)

ekrem said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > You worship the cock?  Shockers.
> ...



Who am I to judge if your penis gives your life meaning?


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 16, 2011)

A muslim, I thought maybe Baptist or Moremoan.  Ohh well.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 16, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Ekrem is a Moremoan?



No, I am not.
I don't say things to be liked or disliked. And actually, I didn't make "negative" experiences with women the last years, because I don't have any children. Unless there are children, I am master of my own.
In today's world children are the biggest power a woman has to control a man.
So, you have to be very careful when it comes to baby-making.
Prevention is top priority.
I don't trust women on this issue.


----------



## California Girl (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn, I hope I'm one of the lucky 4 on that idiot's ignore list.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 16, 2011)

ekrem said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Ekrem is a Moremoan?
> ...



So turn gay, you cannot get Habbib preggers.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 16, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> So turn gay, you cannot get Habbib preggers.



Family panning is something I want to have in my own hands, and accordingly I act.
I don't want a "there you have it"-situation with which a woman confronts me, because not every woman I really want to be bound to for the rest of my life.
It's a careful journey through life till I reach the "end" and I settle with a woman and children.
There's no reason for me to turn gay. 

My brother made his first child with 19, and he broke up with his partner. 
After that.. only horror about the child. And I've seen such things a lot in my environment. No, thank you.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 16, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Damn, I hope I'm one of the lucky 4 on that idiot's ignore list.



No one forces you to read or to respond to anything I have to say.
Simple as that.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 16, 2011)

ekrem said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I hope I'm one of the lucky 4 on that idiot's ignore list.
> ...



Your posts are hilarious.


----------



## ekrem (Jul 16, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> Who am I to judge if your penis gives your life meaning?



A man can have 1 to 5 erections during his REM sleep-phases. 
That's because pulse accelerates during these phases.
If man wakes up with an erection, Life reminds what life is about. The first thing, when you come to consciousness.
And i tell you what: It's absolutely normal because we're living organisms with one primary mission from nature.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 16, 2011)

I really don't want to hear about your erections.


----------



## Colin (Jul 17, 2011)

ekrem said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > You worship the cock?  Shockers.
> ...


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Iridescence (Jul 17, 2011)

OMG I thought he was serious.... *disappointed*


----------



## ekrem (Jul 17, 2011)

catzmeow said:


>



A while ago, there was posted an average penis-size map.
If I would be you, I wouldn't board that train. 
I've no problems with size or anything else.

Hell, even if I would have a small penis, I wouldn't be depressed, because I'm not rich but I have money. Money does not stink when it comes to women.


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 17, 2011)

Most women I know really don't care about excessive money or size...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 17, 2011)

No one is more arrogant toward women, more aggressive or scornful, than the man who is anxious about his virility. --  Simone de Beauvoir 

_I find that most men who criticize women, are not having regular sex._


----------



## Colin (Jul 17, 2011)

ekrem said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



They're singing your song! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFVqD4ufX_w&feature=related]&#x202a;Penis Song&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ekrem (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't access that video from my country (copyright).
But, I got your message and it doesn't even tangent my ass.

3 Vampires from Germany, Russia and England meet in a Bar.
The German vampire orders a Beer with a lacing of blood.
The Russian vampire orders a glass of Vodka with a lacing of blood.
The English vampire simply orders a hot cup of water.
The German and Russian vampire ask the English one, why he only orders a cup of water. 
The English vampire pulls out a tampon from his bag and says: "It's tea-time".


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 17, 2011)

AquaAthena said:


> _I find that most men who criticize women, are not having regular sex._



You may have the cause and effect backwards there, Athena.

There are some of us Men for whom sex is not the primary goal of a relationship. It's a nice side-dish or dessert on occasion but it is by no means a regular main course of relationship life. In my mind sex falls well down the list of things I am seeking in a potential wife. It's probably not even in the top ten items on the list. 

So to assume that a Man who criticizes women is doing it solely because he isn't getting any sex may or may not be true at all.


----------



## Douger (Jul 17, 2011)

Shit. I've NEVER criticized a woman..................... unless the idiot is toting 50 lbs of blubber ( VERY common these daze)YOU know who you are !
If so ? I yell open season on swine . VAMOS!!!!


----------



## oldsalt (Jul 17, 2011)

AquaAthena said:


> No one is more arrogant toward women, more aggressive or scornful, than the man who is anxious about his virility. --  Simone de Beauvoir
> 
> _I find that most men who criticize women, are not having regular sex._



I think you are trying to make up for certain inadequacies with your avatar.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 17, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > _I find that most men who criticize women, are not having regular sex._
> ...



This may not be true in your case, but when a man devotes as much time and attention to his penis as the OP does, I think Athena is onto something.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 17, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> This may not be true in your case, but when a man devotes as much time and attention to his penis as the OP does, I think Athena is onto something.



Any man who devotes that much attention to sex is a fool and an idiot. I know many in my generation (of both genders) who think that sex is the be-all and end-all of a relationship. Most of them do not have stable relationships.


----------



## Colin (Jul 17, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > This may not be true in your case, but when a man devotes as much time and attention to his penis as the OP does, I think Athena is onto something.
> ...



Sounds as though he has his women on ignore too!


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 17, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> Any man who devotes that much attention to sex is a fool and an idiot.



I have to say, this thread is a testament to your conclusion.


----------



## lilbug (Jul 17, 2011)

ekrem said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > You pissed because some woman's got your dick in her purse or something?
> ...



Yeah, and how's that workin' for ya?


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 17, 2011)

catzmeow said:


> I have to say, this thread is a testament to your conclusion.



One of the smartest things the Feminist/Women's movement ever did was to push for the acceptance of casual sex in American society. They understood that with the acceptance of casual sex, the greater allowance of women to make decisions for themselves and the general decline of morality in general, the power in a relationship would move heavily in favor of the individual who held the power to give or restrain the amount of sex in the relationship.... the woman. This has led to at least two generations of males (my Generation X and Generation Y) who are in general so completely and totally pussy-whipped as to be of no greater value to society than pet dogs and cats.


----------



## catzmeow (Jul 17, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, this thread is a testament to your conclusion.
> ...



Not necessarily:    Sex is cheap: Why young men have the upper hand in bed, even when they're failing in life. - By Mark Regnerus - Slate Magazine



> We keep hearing that young men are failing to adapt to contemporary life. Their financial prospects are impairedearnings for 25- to 34-year-old men have fallen by 20 percent since 1971. Their college enrollment numbers trail women's: Only 43 percent of American undergraduates today are men. Last year, women made up the majority of the work force for the first time. And yet there is one area in which men are very much in charge: premarital heterosexual relationships.
> 
> When attractive women will still bed you, life for young men, even those who are floundering, just isn't so bad. This isn't to say that all men direct the course of their relationships. Plenty don't. But what many young men wish foraccess to sex without too many complications or commitmentscarries the day. If women were more fully in charge of how their relationships transpired, we'd be seeing, on average, more impressive wooing efforts, longer relationships, fewer premarital sexual partners, shorter cohabitations, and more marrying going on. Instead, according to the National Longitudinal Study of Adolescent Health (which collects data well into adulthood), none of these things is occurring. Not one. The terms of contemporary sexual relationships favor men and what they want in relationships, not just despite the fact that what they have to offer has diminished, but in part because of it. And it's all thanks to supply and demand.


----------



## midcan5 (Jul 17, 2011)

Someone help this guy out that time machine stuck in the 15th century.

Calling Doctor Eric Fromm, calling Doctor Fromm....  [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Art-Loving-Erich-Fromm/dp/0061129739/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8]Amazon.com: The Art of Loving (9780061129735): Erich Fromm: Books[/ame]


"We come to love not by finding a perfect person but by learning to see an imperfect person perfectly."  Sam Keen


----------



## lilbug (Jul 17, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, this thread is a testament to your conclusion.
> ...



Wha???  You're giving women too much credit...all most of us wanted was to have sex with the same abandon as men without being considered sluts or easy...well, that didn't work, we're still considered easy, while you men (some) still sit around patting each on the back and notching your belts with your sexual conquests.  If men are having issues with their penises and hanging-down things, I would have to say it's in direction correlation to the size of their egos.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 17, 2011)

lilbug said:


> Wha???  You're giving women too much credit....



No, not really. Women simply realized that sex could be used very powerfully as a weapon against Men both by giving it and refusing it depending on the situation. It's actually a very simple leap of logic that was allowed by the fact that society suddenly ripped away a good deal of the moralistic barriers that had been in place for centuries. Women simply took advantage of this, and Men refused to do what was Right instead of what was easy.

In a proper relationship sex is not a primary nor a secondary consideration. Morals, values, socio-political beliefs, attitude, personality, and a slew of other things are much more important. However, most males now simply make relationship decisions based on their dicks instead of any sensible and logical factors.


----------



## Iridescence (Jul 17, 2011)

It seems far more logical to establish the kind of relationship that can withstand the periods of faulty sex or complete lack of. Sometimes the laziest sex happens within marriages that are most successful in every other area.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 17, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> It seems far more logical to establish the kind of relationship that can withstand the periods of faulty sex or complete lack of. Sometimes the laziest sex happens within marriages that are most successful in every other area.



True, but that requires actually working at a relationship, finding people who are compatible with each other, and looking past the physical and emotional interest of Lust to the concept of LOGIC.


----------



## lilbug (Jul 17, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> lilbug said:
> 
> 
> > Wha???  You're giving women too much credit....
> ...



Logic really has very little to do with why folks get together.  You present a very bleak view of the capabilities of men and women to have successful relationships without alterior motives, and I find that a sad.


----------



## Anachronism (Jul 17, 2011)

lilbug said:


> Logic really has very little to do with why folks get together.  You present a very bleak view of the capabilities of men and women to have successful relationships without alterior motives, and I find that a sad.



You're right that logic has very little to do with modern relationships. That's one of the reasons I believe they fail so often. We have allowed emotion to completely and totally dictate something that was never really intended to be an emotional event. 

Realize that the idea of Romantic Love doesn't really exist in Western European Culture until the 13th Century, when a gentleman by the name of Sir Thomas Malory pens "Le Mort D'Arthur" and sparks a massive growth in the Chivalric movement and the creation of the ideals of Courtly Love. Yep, we've got Arthur and Gueneviere to thank for the whole idea of Romantic Love in Western society. Gee, how'd that work out for them?

Until that time, and even for centuries afterwards relationships were based mostly on economic and socio-political grounds. Love was an afterthought to the process, at best. I'm not sure we want to go all the way back to marriages arranged when the parties are children, but something closer to that might not be the worst idea we've ever come up with. Then again, since I'm 37 years old (as of today) and have never experienced Romantic Love in any way, I'm not really sure I believe it exists.


----------



## Colin (Jul 17, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> lilbug said:
> 
> 
> > Logic really has very little to do with why folks get together.  You present a very bleak view of the capabilities of men and women to have successful relationships without alterior motives, and I find that a sad.
> ...



With seventy people on ignore, what the fuck would you know about relationships!


----------



## ekrem (Jul 25, 2011)

lilbug said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...




As long as I am able to feed my own mouth and as long as I am still relatively young, there is not really a reason to put the interests of a woman over my interests. 
Now, if I meet the right woman, then I will surely value her as she deserves.
Till then, me and my interests come first, because I'll someday reach an age where a lot of "doors" will be closed to me. 

I've so far met only one woman whom I loved and whom I wanted to marry. And that is already 10-11 years ago. One day she said, that her parents decided to move back to Bosnia after the war. And so she was gone. 
We still exchanged letters for about 1.5 years and we made plans to connect each other's lifes again in the future. But then she did not answer anymore. I suppose her father did not like it and had other plans for her. 

She was perfect, it took me very long (years) to forget her. For a period I lived absent from any other woman, and behaved loyal to a woman who wasn't around anymore. 
But that didn't make me happy, and each day I saw my friends whoring around with one woman after another and I became more and more an Alien to the lifestyle I should have lived at that age. 
One day I woke up and admitted to myself, that I have a lot to catch up.

Now I'm 28, and sorry, If she isn't someone I'll want to marry, then there's only 1 reason I am meeting her. And I am fair and don't say, that "I love you".
So, to your original question about "how's that working for ya", I can't say, that I am unhappy.


----------

